# Morrison E-Sword Devotional Material



## bookslover

For those of you who have and use E-Sword, be sure to download (under "devotionals") the free Devotional Sermons by George H. Morrison (1866-1928). I'd heard his name but was not really familiar with who he was. But, after reading the first sermon or two, I was hooked. For me, getting a dose of Morrison daily is a real spiritual blessing now.

(Guys named George, by the way, have been a real blessing in Christianity: George Herbert, George Gillespie, George Whitefield, George H. Morrison...)


----------

